# counted cross stitch



## anonymous1939 (Feb 10, 2015)

I am interested in counted cross stitch. I enjoy cross stitching birthday cards, Christmas cards and cards for other occasions. I also have a couple of artists whose work I enjoy cross stitching.


----------



## jsmythers (Apr 27, 2011)

me too- wish we could set up a "message share" for cross stitch comparable to KP


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I also like Counted cross stitch. I have done several over the years. I still have several 'kits' waiting to be done. I'm too busy knitting these days to look at them. I have one 1/2 done for DH, it's a puppy sitting next to a pair of old work boots.... One day I'll get back to it... Did one some years ago of 4 cute teddy bears sitting in a row on a couch, in lovely colours. I planned to give it to a grand daughter if I ever got one, now I have a GD to give it to...


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

I like doing pictures for framing....folk art, 2 dimensional, sometimes Bible verses, and hand towels.


----------



## anonymous1939 (Feb 10, 2015)

I enjoy cross stitching more then knitting if the truth be known. I find that I feel like an artist when I am doing either needlepoint or cross stitch. Your work is lovely. When I figure out how to attach mine I will send some.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello and welcome from west Michigan. You work is wonderful.


----------



## anonymous1939 (Feb 10, 2015)

These are some of my cards


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I also love Folk Art, as well as Normal Rockwell classics and anything with a holiday theme.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome.

I also do a "bit" of cross stitch. Quite a bit actually. I first picked up an embroidery needle when I was in first grade. Was in third grade when I started knitting.

Your work is lovely.

I used to belong to a cross stitch forum. It was horrible. You could only discuss cross stitch. Nothing else. And you were reprimanded if you did! Then it changed "hands" and got worse. Hope you find a good one.


----------



## anonymous1939 (Feb 10, 2015)

Thank you. I like doing cards but I do some larger pieces. I feel that it is painting with a thread and needle. There seems to be some interest in the topic but I do have to admit that talking nothing but cross stitch would be booooring.


----------



## rsteven217 (Oct 15, 2011)

I enjoy doing cross-stitch too, (along with knitting crochet and hand quilting) the more intricate the pattern the better. Like you, Anonymous1939, I feel it's painting with a needle and thread. But I prefer doing counted rather than stamped cross stitch. Seems to me the stamped patterns don't always follow the grain of the fabric, and the pattern lines don't always wash out. IMHO!


----------



## anonymous1939 (Feb 10, 2015)

I, like you, prefer to do the counting. I find the stamp design seem to loose my interest and as you said the grain is sometimes off. The designs I like are in the line of folk art. Have discovered an artist who using the Amish people for a lot of her art and I just love doing her work. The more intricate designs I leave to my needlepoint.


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi I do counted cross stitch. Just put cross stitch in the search box to see the work people have done.


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

Sorry duplicate


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

anonymous1939 said:


> I am interested in counted cross stitch. I enjoy cross stitching birthday cards, Christmas cards and cards for other occasions. I also have a couple of artists whose work I enjoy cross stitching.


I also crossstitch but I use stamps for greeting cards as well. How do you decide what picture to stitch for a card? Is it just any pic that captures your interest? And how do you put it all together to make your card?


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Nancie E said:


> I like doing pictures for framing....folk art, 2 dimensional, sometimes Bible verses, and hand towels.


Gorgeous work.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

I did counted cross stitch for many years (and still have the inevitable stash that also goes with that craft). But, after making so many wall hangings, personalized Christmas stockings, cards, seasonal items and gifts, I couldn't think of much else that I could do for family and friends. I do have one item "in work" of my dog (ordered the chart from place that prepares from a photo) and intend to get back to that soon. About a year ago, I got back in earnest to knitting, caught the sock craze and the cross stitch sits idle for now. I also prefer counted cross stitch and enjoy the "artsy" feeling that develops. But knitting gives a quicker result, and seems to be appreciated more as gifts or saleable items. Many people do not understand the amount of work that goes into cross stitch work and do not admire the end results as I do.


----------



## anonymous1939 (Feb 10, 2015)

I went though the sock craze, knit 10 Nordic sweaters for grand children one Christmas and am now knitting a rag rug. I do have admit that cross stitch is my first love. A number of years I stitched a picture of my dog. I am glad as she is now chasing rabbits somewhere over the rainbow. My walls are covered with my work so knitting has taken second place.


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

I love ccs also. Have my house decorated with the framed pics I have done. Old covered bridges,Jesus praying in the garden,etc.


----------



## hushpuppy (Apr 30, 2011)

Like to cross stitch also, am torn between the two. How to split my time between my two loves, knitting and cross stitch??


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I also prefer counted cross-stitching over printed work that you apply cross stitching upon. Of course, knitting is a much faster project than cs and I can wear the finished project 

The last cs I completed was an Irish saying, which I gave to my father on his 65th birthday. He loved it, hung it in the beach cabin and when he passed it went to my mother, which is currently hanging on her wall. She's 95 and assured me that the cs will eventually return back to me.

A friend of mine once bought a cs kit of 3,000 strands of silk thread (don't remember what the picture was), but she somehow got the threads entangled. I doubt she ever finished the project. I meant to ask her about that . . .


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

I haven't done cross stitch in a couple years. I still have all my magazines,pattern books,material etc. I got frustrated with my eye sight. Bifocal glasses were a pain. I did pictures, a baby blanket,towels,ornaments etc. One of my favorites was the foot prints in the sand I did for my mom. One of my nieces asked who made it and my dad told her. She wanted it but dad had to ask if it was ok with me first. I think he didn't want to give it away as he knew how much my mom loved it. My MIL did a whole bunch of the reproduction antique samplers those are works of art. She just passed away last May and when I seen them it made me want to cry. They hang on the wall going to the upstairs of the house. In laws house is log they fit it so well.


----------



## anonymous1939 (Feb 10, 2015)

I went to a hardware store and purchased an industrial magnifying lamp which clamps on my desk. I find that this makes it easier to see what I am doing and also easier on my eyes. I don't even have to change glasses to do the work. If one has lots of money these can also be bought at hobby stores etc. The only thing is they cost 3 times as much, although they do look prettier. I also bought one for my daughter and she uses hers for stitching and reading labels etc. They cost me less then 20.00 dollars Canadian.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

beautiful work. My husband likes to do counted cross stitch but right now he is busy carving a fish. His carving is beautiful


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

anonymous1939 said:


> I am interested in counted cross stitch. I enjoy cross stitching birthday cards, Christmas cards and cards for other occasions. I also have a couple of artists whose work I enjoy cross stitching.


Thought I share a cross stitch Birthday Cards with you. Our Group "Cards and more" is exchanging all kind of different cards and Cross-Stitch cards are one of them. We also share our patterns and Embellishments. If you are interested, or anyone else who would like to join our Group just PM me and I give you the details,
Elfie


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi, I like to do counted cross stitch too but I am not very good, I always seem to be off count, but my mistakes are never that obvious. I also, knit crochet and play with legos


----------



## anonymous1939 (Feb 10, 2015)

Beautiful work


----------



## anonymous1939 (Feb 10, 2015)

Making a mistake and then being able to work it into your design is an artist. To stay on track you might use a under liner pen to mark what you have done. I use magnet strips on a board. This usually works but have been known to lose track.


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

I love to cross stitch!! I think that is the beauty of crafting, that you can be interested in all things creative! I also crochet, knit, sew, paint and make jewelry. Love to create!! Your cards are wonderful!!

Here's the last cross stitch i made. I made it for some friends that live in Holland. They loved it which made me happy!!


----------



## lindelsue1954 (Dec 8, 2011)

anonymous1939 said:


> I went to a hardware store and purchased an industrial magnifying lamp which clamps on my desk. I find that this makes it easier to see what I am doing and also easier on my eyes. I don't even have to change glasses to do the work. If one has lots of money these can also be bought at hobby stores etc. The only thing is they cost 3 times as much, although they do look prettier. I also bought one for my daughter and she uses hers for stitching and reading labels etc. They cost me less then 20.00 dollars Canadian.


At what hardware store did you purchase the magnifying lamp? I live in Brighton , Michigan, just North of Ann Arbor. We have a Michaels and Joanns nearby but they are quite expensive. I've been trying to find one of these for quite a while. The only place I can find is either online at Amazon or Ebay, but it takes too long to get here and there is the shipping and handling charges. I love doing ccs but am having trouble seeing the stitches and this will make it easier for me.


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

Nancie E said:


> I like doing pictures for framing....folk art, 2 dimensional, sometimes Bible verses, and hand towels.


Love your work!!


----------



## Judy-japcrp (Jun 5, 2013)

Counted cross stitch is my first passion and I enjoy stitching a wide variety of designs. Here are a few pictures of my stitching. Enjoy your evening and happy crafting...Judy


----------



## anonymous1939 (Feb 10, 2015)

Try any store that sells lumber etc. or Home Depot or a hardware store. Even if you could find a place that sells drafting equipment. I don't know how big your place is but if you have a Michael's it should have a Home Depot or other similar type of store. It will be in the section usually where electric saws and other tools are sold. Good Luck.


----------



## anonymous1939 (Feb 10, 2015)

what beautiful pictures.


----------



## anonymous1939 (Feb 10, 2015)

This was one that I did and framed. As you can tell I like simple.


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

Enjoy counted cross-stitch as well. Sad to say I started a lovely piece while I was pregnant withy first and did quote a bit while she was in the NICU. She's now 17.5 years old and I never finished it!


----------



## annejo (May 3, 2011)

I love to cross stitch Judy do you have the pattern for your lovely NO PLACE LIKE HOME... would love to do it Anne


----------



## annejo (May 3, 2011)

I love to cross stitch Judy do you have the pattern for your lovely NO PLACE LIKE HOME... would love to do it Anne


----------



## annejo (May 3, 2011)

I love to cross stitch Judy do you have the pattern for your lovely NO PLACE LIKE HOME... would love to do it Anne


----------



## annejo (May 3, 2011)

I love to cross stitch Judy do you have the pattern for your lovely NO PLACE LIKE HOME... would love to do it Anne


----------



## annejo (May 3, 2011)

I love to cross stitch Judy do you have the pattern for your lovely NO PLACE LIKE HOME... would love to do it Anne


----------



## annejo (May 3, 2011)

I love to cross stitch Judy do you have the pattern for your lovely NO PLACE LIKE HOME... would love to do it Anne


----------



## annejo (May 3, 2011)

I love to cross stitch Judy do you have the pattern for your lovely NO PLACE LIKE HOME... would love to do it Anne


----------



## annejo (May 3, 2011)

I love to cross stitch Judy do you have the pattern for your lovely NO PLACE LIKE HOME... would love to do it Anne


----------



## annejo (May 3, 2011)

I love to cross stitch Judy do you have the pattern for your lovely NO PLACE LIKE HOME... would love to do it Anne


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Gorgeous work.


----------



## Indian2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Indian2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I love your cards....so professional looking.


----------



## Rob's Sally (Jun 25, 2013)

I love counted cross-stitch as well. I knit, sew, and make cards as well. I find that I have to be in the mood, and then I will do it for a long time. Right now I am doing counted cross-stitch. It is a picture of an old grist mill. When I am finished I will post a picture of it.


----------



## Judy-japcrp (Jun 5, 2013)

annejo, sorry but I sold the pattern for No Place Like Home. It is no longer available as the artist has passed away. Actually this is a painting by Diane Dengel and there was a lady named Holly that converted Diane's paintings to counted cross stitch. However, as I said they are no longer available, sorry 

Enjoy your day...Judy


----------



## annejo (May 3, 2011)

jUDY, THANKS FOR YOUR QUICK REPLY, I love doing unusual patterns
again thank you
Have a g'day Annejo x


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

jsmythers said:


> me too- wish we could set up a "message share" for cross stitch comparable to KP


Great idea! I love cross stitch and would be ready to plunge in.


----------



## Judy-japcrp (Jun 5, 2013)

Annejo, you're welcome.

Enjoy your day...Judy


----------

